# Rooster's 2022 Journal



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I did a lousy job keeping up with last year's journal, especially pics, and I'm starting this year's off the same way-- no pics. I'll try to add some tonight if I can.

I scalped the front nearly to dirt yesterday with multiple passes with the SunJoe scarifier and my manual reel at 0.5". It's way, way cleaner than last year. I also used the scarifier at -10 to flatten two of the worst high spots. It remains to be seen how quickly those spots recover, but there were a ton of green shoots and plenty of healthy roots left in there after I was finished, so I suspect it won't take long.

In the back I only did one pass at 0 with the scarifier, remove debris, and did one pass with the reel at 0.5". I need to go back again with the reel in another direction, and this time I may just take the roller off to cut it as low as possible. That will likely be a project for this weekend, along with prodiamine front and back.

Here's to another year of hard work and progress! :beer:


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Finally: an update with pics.

I scalped (0.25" or so, which is my estimated height for the Earthwise with the rear roller removed) on 3/1 in the front, then about a week later in the back. Prodiamine went down after the scalp and about 3/15 or so we got a hard freeze. It is what it is.

I'm getting a green haze, more in the south facing back than the north facing front. PIcs 1-4 are the front, 5-6 are the back. You can see in pic 3 the spot I lowered with the SunJoe scarifier; I see no green there now but there's so little green in front that I'm not sure what will come up there as of now. I expect it to be thinner but not completely bare, but we shall see. pic 4 is from the same angle just a few feet down the sidewalk and I feel like you can see some green there.

I've given the back one mow at 0.5" and was clipping some green but obviously there's a ton of greenup left to happen.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

No pics, but we're at about 75% greenup now and I'm pretty sure that's ahead of last year. I think the lower scalp made the difference.

On the downside, that spot where I took down a hump using the Sunjoe . . . it's mostly bare. Some stuff is coming up in the middle, but mostly it'll have to grow in from the edges or I'll have to plug. So . . . had I to do it again, I would wait til the grass was actively growing to do that again. And I will in a bout a month, to get the back leveled out a little better.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

One further note: We're going down to one income as a family at least temporarily, so to cut back on costs I'm probably not doing any organic applications this year. I don't think the lawn will really suffer at all but I will miss it from a philosophical standpoint.


----------

